# billing continuous fetal monitoring during labor



## KV.Shanthi (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am a medical coder.  Can anyone please help me to know whether CTG - during labor can be coded or not.  What are the guidelines to be followed?

Shanthi


----------

